# jug fishing



## mudbug59 (May 2, 2009)

i've been jug fishing for several years now.i been wondering if any of you guys have a thought on this i always have tied my hook on ,but here recently i changed to snap swivel so i could change my hooks out easier. i seem to be getting striped more.do you think snap swivel make any different on juglines.i use 7/0 j hook.any thoughts will be appreciated thanks


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

For my single hook drifting jugs, I tried the hook directly to the line and snap swivels. I agree that the swivels make things easier to swap hooks. My concern with the snap swivels is that larger fish may destroy the snaps or that the snap may open. I have not noticed any difference in how well they catch fish.

If I am fishing stationary jugs with multiple hooks, I use 'leaders' with trotline clips, swivels, #18 line, and circle hooks ranging from 5/0 to 9/0. My main lines are #36 braided tarred nylon. When I check the lines and get a fish or need to replace bait, I just remove the leader and replace it with another one that is already baited. This really speeds things up. If I have a large fish on the line, I remove the leaders from the main line in case the fish decides to dive I can let it take line without worrying about getting a hook jerked into my hands. I am considering re-rigging all my drifting jugs to use the leaders too. Here is a picture of how I rig my leaders.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I strictly fish free floating single jugs or noodles. The swivels I think are just individual preference. I never use them but I don't think they would contribute to losing bait or getting stripped. I would think smaller game fish would be the culprit there ( small yellow bass or small whites). I personally go to cut bait and a smaller circle hook ( 2/0 kahle ) when this happens. A 2/0 hook will catch quick and hold a HUGE fish on a free floating noodle


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Yes, use swivels. I'm trying to post pics from my phone but it just isn't happening. When I drift jugs, I go for a 50 fish limit everytime I go and try to keep it under 4 hours a trip. By 9:15 or 10:00 am I want to be back at the ramp loaded down. If I lose 1 percent of my hook-ups, I almost get a knot in my stomach. It doesn't matter what's on top floating, what matters is the hardware underneath when it comes to catching fish. When I fish, it ain't fun, it's work. You can ask Dbullard on here. Can you catch fish without a swivel, yes you can if you're out on a week-end kicking cans and are not concerned with how many you catch. But, if you have a target time and amount you want to catch them in, then you had have the right equipment. I think my record on catching 50 fish was with Dbullard at an hour and 41 minutes. We actually caught more but were culling down to 50.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

............Looks like your hook is a tad big too. 2/0-3/0 and 4/0 would be the range I would use. Snap swivels are out of the question. Swivel, split ring, hook. All stainless will never hurt anything. I use a Mustad 3/0, circle streamer, bought out of Pa. at Hook and Hackle. They're about 50 cent a piece. I will fish my drifters against ANYBODY that can make it to the water. I don't care if you're a 5th generation commercial catfisherman. Bring it on and we will make a nice wager on top of it.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I'd like to go with ya some day Gator Gar, especially if you fish them on the south end. I've never fished below the 190 roadbed. Most of my catfishing has been up FM356 between White Rock and Caney. I don't go but a couple of times a year these days to catch enough for the freezer and only fish 25 noodles when I go. I haven't noticed losing many fish on the 2/0 circle hooks without the swivels but I never get to old to learn. Do you run yours out of a center console ??


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

whsalum said:


> I'd like to go with ya some day Gator Gar, especially if you fish them on the south end.


Dbullard wanted to make a meat run a few Saturdays back and I fished south of Cape Royale. We caught until he didn't want to catch anymore. With 2 of us in the boat we could have kept a 100, but I think we stopped around the 50 mark.

I fished south of there about 2 Saturdays ago or so and caught all I wanted to clean in just a couple hours. There was 38-42 fish, I can't remember. I went to Palmetto cove on the evening of the one day I had off and I kept 18 of the 25 or so that I caught. They were some good size ones and I culled some legal keepers in the 14 inch range. I just kept the bigger fish.

I've been about 8 times this year and have caught limits everytime with the exception of what I just talked about. From Waterwood to Browders. The only difference is, I throw a lot of jugs. Maybe 60 and I cover a lot of lake pretty quick if the wind is right.

Like I said. It's almost not fun. It's work, baiting and catching that many fish and then taking them home and cleaning them rascals. Especially if you're by yourself. I'd love to take you when I can, but work has got me bogged down about 6 days a week now. I'm at work right now as a matter of fact. Hopefully I can get off early and get in the water tomorrow if I don't get rained out.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I used to fight my trot lines like that when I sold fish. I don't run trot lines much anymore and don't fight the noodles to awful hard either. I am thinking about selling my two boats I have now, my bass boat and my trotline rig and just getting one center console to white bass and noodle out of. Hopefully by the fall I'll have another RV where I can spend my spring and fall up there. Maybe we can get together one morning and catch a few. These are a few pics of the last few messes I've caught out of Kickapoo.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

cwhitney said:


> For my single hook drifting jugs, I tried the hook directly to the line and snap swivels. I agree that the swivels make things easier to swap hooks. My concern with the snap swivels is that larger fish may destroy the snaps or that the snap may open. I have not noticed any difference in how well they catch fish.
> 
> If I am fishing stationary jugs with multiple hooks, I use 'leaders' with trotline clips, swivels, #18 line, and circle hooks ranging from 5/0 to 9/0. My main lines are #36 braided tarred nylon. When I check the lines and get a fish or need to replace bait, I just remove the leader and replace it with another one that is already baited. This really speeds things up. If I have a large fish on the line, I remove the leaders from the main line in case the fish decides to dive I can let it take line without worrying about getting a hook jerked into my hands. I am considering re-rigging all my drifting jugs to use the leaders too. Here is a picture of how I rig my leaders.


I have done it with leaders and Trotline clip as in photo..Worked well for me..I like the part about just unclip leader (hard to remove hook) and throw fish and leader ion ice and deal with it while cleaning fish..And I prefer 1 hook lines.. as mentioned before...I don't like to dig hooks out of ME..Or anyone


----------



## mudbug59 (May 2, 2009)

guys thanks for all your suggestion on my thread.gg i think i'll change my snap swivel to your method. c whitney i never thought about a big fish destorying the snap swilves or it coming open. thanks again for your suggestions


----------

